# Boomtown Fair (Formerly Recydrate the West) 2009



## sned (May 31, 2009)

Anyone going? I hope to if I can fund a ticket.

Went last year and had a great time so i'm keeping my fingers crossed.

Chas and Dave headlining this year!

http://www.boomtownfair.co.uk/


----------



## Onket (May 31, 2009)

I think there's already a thread. I've wanted to go to this the last 2 times, but it's all about getting there for me. So we'll see.


----------



## user47632 (Jun 1, 2009)

According to the Boomtown website:

"We recommend travelling to the fete using our shuttle bus service. These will run to and from Bristol throughout the event."

Boom Bus: £12 return

So if you can get to Bristol, should be easy enough.


----------



## user47632 (Jun 1, 2009)

I really want to go again, but like you sned, money is the issue. Next pay day I'll just have to bite the bullet and get a ticket.

Really want to see Dub fx


----------



## Onket (Jun 1, 2009)

I just feel like I've done my time travelling to festivals loaded with gear.

I want a lift. Or someone who lives nearby.


----------



## madzone (Jun 1, 2009)

What does recydrate mean?


----------



## big eejit (Jun 1, 2009)

It means cyder I up, moi dear. I imagine. I'm not from round here.


----------



## Onket (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, I think they've attempted a pun.

The new name is even shitter though.


----------



## madzone (Jun 2, 2009)

big eejit said:


> It means cyder I up, moi dear. I imagine. I'm not from round here.


 Really? That's truly dire


----------



## sned (Jun 2, 2009)

Recydrate is better than Boomtown Fair by a long shot. I think they just wanted to make it more appealing to families and local authorities by not associating it to cider so directly. Maybe.


----------



## lak (Jun 6, 2009)

*different festy*

guys boomtown fair is a completely different festival from Recydrate the West, different organisers, crowd, location, date, ethos its a much more family orientated event  !!!


----------



## Onket (Jun 6, 2009)

lak said:


> guys boomtown fair is a completely different festival from Recydrate the West, different organisers, crowd, location, date, ethos its a much more family orientated event  !!!





That's not what we were led to believe.


----------



## electrogirl (Jun 6, 2009)

lak said:


> guys boomtown fair is a completely different festival from Recydrate the West, different organisers, crowd, location, date, ethos its a much more family orientated event  !!!



That's not what facebook says, and facebook never lies.

I might go this year, dunno, see what the weather is saying to me.


----------



## Onket (Jun 6, 2009)

Not what efestivals said either.

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=8928587&postcount=50 (there's more on the thread too)


----------



## user47632 (Jul 28, 2009)

Just got my tickets 

Anyone else going?


----------



## Onket (Jul 29, 2009)

For the 3rd year I can't make it to this entirely new festival.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 29, 2009)

£45 for a weekend ticket!! 

I might have gone for a day, but I've got other stuff on that weekend, too, so fuck paying that for one day.


----------



## Onket (Jul 29, 2009)

The shuttle buses are a disgrace too.

The website is telling everyone to get the shuttle buses to the site & they've got 2 buses to get there on the Friday & 1 back on the Monday!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmmm, they seem to distinguish between those specifically timed coaches, and "Shuttle Buses", which will "run throughout the weekend".

I guess the Shuttles are going to be more regular. Unless they're only planning for about 200 people to turn up.


----------



## Onket (Jul 29, 2009)

I emailed them to ask & they told me they were only at those specific times.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh. In which case, how weird.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 31, 2009)

odd about the buses.

I wanted to go for a day but not all weekend.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 31, 2009)

Looking forward to this, must buy a tent though.

Arcadia stage looks amazing.


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> odd about the buses.
> 
> I wanted to go for a day but not all weekend.



This is what I said & they suggested getting a taxi! Goes a little against the message they're trying to get across on their website.

Saying all that, plus the change of name and now this is a new festival lies, I'd still like to go. It's just not going to be this year now.


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 31, 2009)

So where is it then?


----------



## Onket (Jul 31, 2009)

Secret, innit.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Jul 31, 2009)

Anyone know what time it starts on Friday?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Jul 31, 2009)

My money is on it being in the Forset of Dean


----------



## keybored (Aug 2, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> My money is on it being in the Forset of Dean



You'd get shit odds.



> BoomTown 09 is to be held in the stunning grounds of a beautiful hotel situated in a large clearing in the middle of the Foest of Dean - 1hr northwest of Bristol
> 
> The site is just outside of a little town called Cinderford and will be sign posted from all the surrounding roads



http://www.boomtownfair.co.uk/page/the-festival


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 2, 2009)

Cinderford is where the Forest Fayre used to be. Swore blind I'd not go to another festival in the Forest of Dean after the last Severn Revels, which was seen by some as police revenge for the Forest Fayre. The Forest Fayre had provided a haven  for Travellers evicted from sites around Bristol in the run up to the the Avon Free in 1992, before everyone descended on Castlemorton.

Hope the police are more relaxed at this one 

If you are in the area have a look at the sculpture trail


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 2, 2009)

I wonder if the bands that are playing here and endorset the same weekend knew what they were letting them selves in for ..... bit of a treck!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 5, 2009)

Dont mention the bears  !!!!!!!


----------



## fractionMan (Aug 10, 2009)

did anyone go?


----------



## Onket (Aug 10, 2009)

I know people that did. Not spoke to any of them since Friday though.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 11, 2009)

fractionMan said:


> did anyone go?



I did. 

Brilliant event, certainly on a par with endorse it. The whole place seemed to be full of people determined to get out of it.... but strangely no-one was annoyingly muntered out of it. It was all very laid back and Laissez-faire.

The bands seemed to be on stage like clock work, all very punctual .. apart from the printing error in the programme that got the days mixed up (DOH!).

Inner Terrestrials were the only band that had problems getting from Endorse It, they came on an hour late on a different stage.

Main stage shut at midnight promptly but cabaret stage and Lions Den went on into the we small hours, with bands still coming on at 3am.

Highlights?????
Tofu Love Frogs, Sick Note, Inner Terrestrials, Dead Silence, Babylon Circus, Smerins Anti Social Club, Don Bradmans, Powersteppers and guests, the perry in the cider tent, the charming and hands off security, the strumpets with crumpets, the weather, hearing the Cardiff city and Swansea city football results on the radio and sharing them with our jack neighbours.

From people i spoke to that played here and endorse it, Boomtown was spoken of rather favourably.


----------



## Onket (Aug 11, 2009)

Did you go to both then?


----------



## strung out (Aug 11, 2009)

am gonna try and get to this next year. had a great time last time round.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 11, 2009)

Onket said:


> Did you go to both then?



No, i cant personally comment on what endorse it was like this year, but you will see from the line ups that there were a lot of bands that played both events.... almost like the Carling Leeds/Reading weekend! (not quite) .... i spoke to a few of them .

_ETA... my "certainly on a par with endorse it" comment was based on my trips to endorse it over the last five years. I mention it becasue they are very simmilar festivals ... i would say the two best on the circuit, such a shame they clashed this year._


----------



## Onket (Aug 11, 2009)

I hope the date changes to avoid the first game of the season next year, personally.


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 11, 2009)

Onket said:


> I hope the date changes to avoid the first game of the season next year, personally.



Last few years i have been huddled around the radio at half four at endorse it, listeing to the scores with a southamptoon fan that i met at Endorse it and have camped with every year since (but never seen him anywhere else).

Now there's two bloody festivals and the football season!


----------



## El Jefe (Aug 11, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> From people i spoke to that played here and endorse it, Boomtown was spoken of rather favourably.



Zion Train thought Boomtown was full of boring ketheads


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 11, 2009)

Clint Iguana said:


> I wonder if the bands that are playing here and endorset the same weekend knew what they were letting them selves in for ..... bit of a trek!



erm... some of those i spoke to thought it was going to be Yeovil!


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 11, 2009)

El Jefe said:


> Zion Train thought Boomtown was full of boring ketheads



Yes, they mentioned it while they were there.

Ironically, one of the bands i spoke to said Endorse it was full of boring anti-K heads 

I am sure there was K about, but they were definitley in the minority.

ETA.... boomtown was certainly a little more 'crusty' than previous endorse its i have been to.


----------



## user47632 (Aug 12, 2009)

Just about recovered enough to make a post!

It was such a lovely location for a festival, weather was perfect untill Monday morning.

.

Watched some great bands and danced my ass of to Chris Liberator. I have seen him before, but for various reasons he blew me away  The 'dance off' bit was great fun too.

It's a shame the music had to stop so early in the morning, but at least it gave me a chance to sleep and carry on the next day.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Aug 13, 2009)

Was a great festival, lucky with the weather.  Only downside was that they put Congo Natty on when the curfew came in.  He only played for about 10 mins and then was turned down at which point he gave up and left the stage.  The same fate would have happened on the Friday night with Dead Silence but they insisted the volume stayed up.  I think if the curfew got broken twice Sunday wouldn't have happened.

Great to see lots of old mates and definitely the most underground festival around.


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2009)

I really, really hope the date changes next year.


----------



## DeadManWalking (Aug 13, 2009)

Maybe, it was September last year


----------



## Onket (Aug 13, 2009)

Even though I didn't go then either, that would be better.


----------



## strung out (Aug 13, 2009)

before football season please


----------



## madzone (Aug 13, 2009)

Does it have any cabaret?


----------



## Clint Iguana (Aug 22, 2009)

madzone said:


> Does it have any cabaret?



yes, but not much. There was a cabaret tent, but i only went in there when live bands were on. There was definitely circus type shenanigans going on in the same tent as well.


----------



## riggerboots (Feb 25, 2010)

They have added loads more cabaret / circus / workshops etc this year ... i know because i'm running one of the mini cabaret tents, I think the aim is to make it even more family orientated this year , moving away from the Forest of Dean is a really good idea as well


----------



## Clint Iguana (Feb 25, 2010)

riggerboots said:


> They have added loads more cabaret / circus / workshops etc this year ... i know because i'm running one of the mini cabaret tents, I think the aim is to make it even more family orientated this year , moving away from the Forest of Dean is a really good idea as well



where is it then?


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 25, 2010)

Suggestion it'll be somewhere in central England now -- see my latest post on the main Boomtown thread on the festivals forum


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 25, 2010)

But if you know where the new location will be yourself, riggerboots, give us a clue man!


----------



## tinytina (Mar 16, 2010)

woooooo hoooooo just got our tickets in   !!!!  seriously exited


----------

